# EGR, DEF delete on the 328d



## Afredo (Jan 30, 2013)

Parts:

Hey fellas, is there an actual EGR delete kit/part for the n47t? I had a tuned and fully deleted 335d before this, and got the scr/dpf, swirl flaps and egr delete kit from bimmertune, do all those same parts exist for the 328d? Or just the dpf/scr delete? Have a 2014 328d Touring M-sport. Thanks in advance!


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

My 328d has been tuned and deleted for about a year now. I only did the DPF/SCR delete. From talking to the guys at AA Rodriguez, the EGR is turned off and cannot recirculate any exhaust back into the intake so it is not necessary to delete it. 

Never did the swirl flap removal, but I don't think is a major concern on these engine compared to previous engines from what I have read. I did just clean the MAP sensor though. Haven't ran it a full tank after cleaning, but I am at 49.4 mpg on the computer with a little over a quarter tank left from my usual work commute. It has never been that high before unless it was all highway.


----------



## Afredo (Jan 30, 2013)

alacey said:


> My 328d has been tuned and deleted for about a year now. I only did the DPF/SCR delete. From talking to the guys at AA Rodriguez, the EGR is turned off and cannot recirculate any exhaust back into the intake so it is not necessary to delete it.
> 
> Never did the swirl flap removal, but I don't think is a major concern on these engine compared to previous engines from what I have read. I did just clean the MAP sensor though. Haven't ran it a full tank after cleaning, but I am at 49.4 mpg on the computer with a little over a quarter tank left from my usual work commute. It has never been that high before unless it was all highway.


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## mighty328D (Apr 14, 2017)

I took the plunge. Full delete with Malone stage 2 tune. Nice growl when I jump on it, otherwise sounds the same cruising. Light diesel smell when you get out of the car. I don't see any black smoke when I step on it. If I can keep my foot out of it, I picked up about 5 mpg's. But I can't. I can't believe the performance increase! I'm pissed I drove 70,000 miles stock***8230;***8230;***8230;


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

mighty328D said:


> I took the plunge. Full delete with Malone stage 2 tune. Nice growl when I jump on it, otherwise sounds the same cruising. Light diesel smell when you get out of the car. I don't see any black smoke when I step on it. If I can keep my foot out of it, I picked up about 5 mpg's. But I can't. I can't believe the performance increase! I'm pissed I drove 70,000 miles stock&#8230;.&#8230;.&#8230;.


Where did you pick up parts from? I think I am going to take the plunge.


----------



## kingnothing9 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello, new to forum. I have a 2014 328d. Like the car but I***8217;m tired of it being in the dealer. Latest string is all diesel emission. Started with EGR cooler, which is under recall but apparently not for me. Now telling me needs a cat. $2800. I drive 70 mile round trips almost all highway. I drive 75 and fairly aggressive. So no ***8220;grocery trip***8221; DPF issues. 100k mikes. I have been considering mods and elimination since I got the car. Now seems like the time. Any insight on what to do or not, and review about Tune My Euro from Georgia. Not new to diesels, have had Chevy truck diesels since the crappy 5.7. Currently have a ***8216;05 Duramax. Thanks


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

There are no ***8220;grocery trip DPF issues.***8221; I live on a 25 square mile island, the longest road is 5 miles, and I***8217;have done fine for four winters so far. To do: once per tank of fuel I drive 45 miles back and forth for an hour. So far ...


----------



## kingnothing9 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. To clarify I don***8217;t know personally about the short trips being an issue. Only what I read as explanation of how DPF system works. Seems logical to me, but while I***8217;m an industrial mechanic, I***8217;m not a diesel mechanic, or more specifically knowledgeable about modern emissions and control systems. I do know at this point I would like to simplify my car to hopefully have less trouble. And if I can make it faster, great!


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

So, your emissions warranty does not cover the cat? What symptoms do you have? Codes? Does your state have emissions testing for diesels?

Thanks, Don from PA


----------



## kingnothing9 (Jan 3, 2020)

So, your emissions warranty does not cover the cat? What symptoms do you have? Codes? Does your state have emissions testing for diesels?
Thanks, Don from PA

No the emissions warranty doesn***8217;t seem to be covered. I am in NY. All vehicles originally sold in NY are California emissions. In California, convertor are covered to 100k miles. In NY, the exact same car and emission system is covered to 80k miles. At any rate my car has 103k. 
NY does OBD-2 plug in testing. Hooks right to the computer which is hooked to DOT. So car is identified by VIN and checks codes. Also means if you have a inspection sticker from another car or previous owner they can ticket that. No more days of windex and a razor to swap inspection stickers. I had a string of codes, different every time it. Follow back my previous posts. 
Currently BMWNA agreed to offer a discount to replace the convertor. They would not give me a hard number or paperwork, just a verbal 15% off dealer wholesale or something. Told me dealer would call me. Took another week for them to call and tell me 15% off the original $2800 quote. I said no, gave the case manager name and extension from BMWNA and said call him. Another week later dealer called and said $1100. MUCH better. Said it***8217;d be ready in a couple days. It***8217;s been another week so far and no word. So something else must be wrong. I***8217;ve put 2800 miles on their brand new 330 xdrive loaner so far, I***8217;d think they want it back, they know I drive a lot of miles.


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

In PA they do not have emissions insp for diesels but they still hook up for DOT. I'm sure they still record any codes and do a visual of the exhaust system. 
I would love to hear from anyone out there that has had any deletes, cat removals etc that live in PA and have passed their inspections. I could take a nice drive South to Georgia to get an "off road tune"....


----------



## 4ST-AIR (Apr 10, 2018)

I just did my second dyno run baseline after almost 2 years and 50k miles on Dmitriy’s stage 2 tune before installing the new Buzzken 328d DPF/SCR delete with cat. 

I added ATM racing FMIC and replaced all the IC piping and seals when I did as well. I can’t find a transmission tune but I do run the Pedal Commander Throttle Response in Sport+ @ -4 but that has no impact on the dyno. 

Heartbreaker dyno my best pull was 225AWHP/370AWTQ. I am wrapping the Buzzken with DEI Thermal al the way to mid-pipe and have a thermal heat wrap that goes 1/2 around cat so it can dissipate heat and not burn out. 

I’ll post dyno runs after install and final tune. Dmitriy does the updated tune remotely using TeamViewer.

I’m looking to squeeze out last 15AWHP/15AWTQ. I drive it 600 miles a week just to get back and forth to work and get a combined 36mpg. No I’m not gentle on my cars. I’ve typically owned high horsepower rally cars running Q16 gas.


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

4ST-AIR said:


> I just did my second dyno run baseline after almost 2 years and 50k miles on Dmitriy's stage 2 tune before installing the new Buzzken 328d DPF/SCR delete with cat.
> 
> I added ATM racing FMIC and replaced al, the IC piping and seals when I did as well. I can't find a transmission tune but I do run the Pedal Commander Throttle Response in Sport+ @ -4 but that has no impact on the dyno.
> 
> ...


How was the stage 2 without the delete? I am thinking about running the stage two and just deleting once I start having issues with emissions stuff. Thoughts?


----------



## 4ST-AIR (Apr 10, 2018)

n00bkiller944 said:


> How was the stage 2 without the delete? I am thinking about running the stage two and just deleting once I start having issues with emissions stuff. Thoughts?


Amazing. I have a bad DPF and wasn't going to spend money for new one since they are worthless. I'm having DP and all the to mid thermal wrapped. I used to do powder coating but that gets expensive and this is just a commuter car to have a little fun. I'll move to the stage 2+ tune which is for delete setup, then we're pretty maxed out on everything.

I'll be good now until I get my AMG e63


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

4ST-AIR said:


> Amazing. I have a bad DPF and wasn't going to spend money for new one since they are worthless. I'm having DP and all the to mid thermal wrapped. I used to do powder coating but that gets expensive and this is just a commuter car to have a little fun. I'll move to the stage 2+ tune which is for delete setup, then we're pretty maxed out on everything.
> 
> I'll be good now until I get my AMG e63


Thanks for the response. How many miles do you have on your car/ DPF for it to fail? How many miles on the tune. Appreciate the information.


----------



## 4ST-AIR (Apr 10, 2018)

n00bkiller944 said:


> Thanks for the response. How many miles do you have on your car/ DPF for it to fail? How many miles on the tune. Appreciate the information.


Car has 80K miles of which have owned all miles since 32K. I have had tune since the week I bought car in April 2018.


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

How did your DPF fail at only 80k? That's WAY early.


----------



## 4ST-AIR (Apr 10, 2018)

FaRKle! said:


> How did your DPF fail at only 80k? That's WAY early.


Traditional "Approved" methods of clearing the DPF and sensor faults and burning the soot out have failed epicly. The DPF was therefore categorized as a POS and needing replacing. Therefore I am replacing with a full Buzzken catted deleted DPF/SCR.

If that'snot the answer your looking for then I guess Im replacing because I can


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

4ST-AIR said:


> Traditional "Approved" methods of clearing the DPF and sensor faults and burning the soot out have failed epicly. The DPF was therefore categorized as a POS and needing replacing. Therefore I am replacing with a full Buzzken catted deleted DPF/SCR.
> 
> If that'snot the answer your looking for then I guess Im replacing because I can


I just wonder if the DPF failed early due to the tune? Doubt it but just curious!


----------



## 4ST-AIR (Apr 10, 2018)

n00bkiller944 said:


> I just wonder if the DPF failed early due to the tune? Doubt it but just curious!


Tune had nothing to do with it. One of the best tunes I've ever had on a car. It is my first tuned diesel power though.


----------

